# Private ovarian reserve test NHS checking tubes



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi all. After 2 years of bnf's an FSH of 10.5 and an 18 week waiting list to check my tubes, Ive decided to go private and have a thorough overian reserve test. Hopefully re-test fsh, get amh tested and have a antral follical scan, as well as a cosulration. This will cost us £500 at the agora, and we are lucky that family are willing to help out. I just feel like I need more information. By the time I get my tubes checked, I will be nearly 34...so Im hoping the cosultation will help me decide if I should start looking into IVF (will have to be abroad, due to my FSH being to high in my area.) Anyone else had nhs and private tests?? Any difference apart from tine frame??


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi honey, sorry you find yourself in this position.

Its worth looking into your fsh as it isn't much over the NHS limit and it can fluctuate so its worth not writing off your chances just yet. Have a look on the high fsh sub-section of the IVF board. I would also recommend contacting your CCG directly and asking for them to email you the funding criteria so you can find out where you stand "from the horses mouth".

Re: Testing. There is no difference really, some private companies give more details with the results than the common NHS parameters of ok/bordeline etc

Good luck xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for your response lovely. True, although I thought your highest number was concidered your 'best'? Would NHS be offered if I tested under 10? Im taking supplements, so it might get lower...I probs should email CCG directly. The Agora centre, where Id most likely be treated stated on their website, that East Sussex had to be under 10 and West Sussex, under 12 (only about an hour away Id be treated!!) 

Regarding testing, Im hopeful that an amh and anrti follicular scan on top of fsh will clarify my true chances...

Went for a roast with friends on Sunday, and seeing their babies, made it hit home how early in the journey I am and how little time they had to wait for their families..a friend of mine is pregnant with her 3rd in the time weve wanted children


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely contact your CCG directly honey - for the sake of a 5 minute email you could save yourself thousands of pounds in treatment cost  

The scan and amh will help build a fuller picture for you and you can find out where you stand. Has your OH had his sperm analysis? 

It's really hard when everyone around you seems to get pregnant easily, but none day it will be your turn hon xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Cloudy   

You're right. Will definitely do it. In the registration process witj the Agora..they will email me details and forms tomorrow. DH tested, all good. He's 28 so still young and healthy...think its my eggs...

Thank you so much for the support! Looking at your signiture, you've been through a lot  . I admire your positivity lovely! Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's ok hon, and glad your have some good swimmers   

Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

I agree it's wise to get your FSH rechecked (if can fluctuate a lot) and your AMH and AFC done, I hear the NHS clinics don't always check AMH but I had mine done several times. My clinic requires FSH of under 10 and AMH over 2 to cycle 

If your FSH isn't too high but your AFC and AMH are low then they can usually give you a fairly aggressive stumulation, if your FSH is too high it's a bit trickier 

Let me know your results when you get them 

L xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Cloudy, thanks lovely   crossing everything for lady luck chilling with you!! 

Lilly, thanks for your responce lovely.  Would an FSH of 10.5 be too high? Or is that just too high for our CCGs? Will defo report back on results. Still at the signing up with the clinic stage. Hoping for tests next month. Xx


----------

